# Goats Kidding and Full Moons



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

There is going to be a full moon tonight and I have heard that goats tend to kid on Full Moon nights. Has anyone found that to be true? Do they kid during the night of the F.M. or the next day? :shrug: Cosmo is looking close, but again doesn't look close enough to go this am. :sigh: But I thought with the Full Moon maybe she'll go tonight. ??? :shrug: 

What are your guys' thoughts on kidding during a Full Moon?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooo, I'm curious about that too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes it happens and sometimes it don't..it all depends on the Doe.... and if she is ready.... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It has nothing to do with the moon. It's just a coincidence if a doe kids on a full moon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

KW Farms: That's sure what seems logical! There is a lady who did quite a lot of research on it though and is "sure" the moon has impact on when goats(and people according to her!) go into labor. Here is a link to her page that talks about the whole thing:

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/behav ... ases.shtml

I guess we'll find out by tomorrow! Cosmo was due the 6th, so she is ready in my opinion! ray: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a doe kid today but I'm not sure if it has anything to do with a Full Moon. Today was day 150 for her. Hope your doe kids soon, I was :hair: waiting for mine to kid too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think the moon has enough pull to make a goat kid early. What I have found is that when a low pressure system comes in that I will have the kids come. I think 90% or more of my goats kid in the day light. Out of 38 to kid this last go only 3 kid at nite, with the majority coming before noon. Goats know that the kids have a better chance of surviving if the sun is up than if dark and cold. Ive seen goats wait till sun up to have them. But its all about barometric pressure change that I have the most kids.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree, all wildlife respond naturally to barometric pressure. The full moon theories have all proven coincidental (watched that part on a Discovery special -- didn't actually test it myself).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Now the barometric pressure...I do believe. I had a storm come through several times one kidding season and had numerous births during those storms...off their due dates. :shrug: It was weird. Most of my does also kid during daylight, Sideplaner.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow. Very interesting! Thanks for your input!! 

It is supposed to start raining tomorrow...and we have to be gone all day!!! :hair: I'm sure Cosmo will go then! :GAAH: She had all week to go on days that would have been awsome for us. )


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

We have a nubi that could go any time now, so we'll see? But I have to agree with the others, I don't think the moon really has anything to do with it. I do think that subtle changes that humans don't necasarily notice, affect animals though!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:shrug: It's probably just a theory. I only had one kid that I know of on a full moon but she was due anyway.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I heard about the full moon thing too, I think It was in one of my books but cant find it. My goats so far (6) has all had them at 5-6 at night while it was dark.....That is very true about the storms kw, I find that to be so true with our cows, always fun to have to walk a 20 acre. field in a storm checking first calfers lol, And it would make sense to have them in a storm. My parents when they first got together (38 years ago) would trap coyotees and bobcats for their fur......small town, no jobs, did what you could....and they say the best time to do it is before a storm, after a storm and during a full moon, so would go against the full moon thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I can also tell there is a storm approaching by the amount of hay they eat. Before this storm Friday nite they ate 2 days worth. They were ready to not come out to eat Sat. And some storms they don't get to come out of their sheds.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine mostly all kid in the afternoon.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Crossroads: That was a very interesting link! I read the whole thing.

Note that she says they don't necessarily kid _at night_, but during the full moon _phase._ 90% of her does followed this pattern, _except_ when they were exposed to irregular artificial light.
I'm not ready to write it off - I think her experiment has a lot of credibility! But my 3 kiddings have occurred closer to a new moon than to a full moon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, Cosmo didn't kid...  but she looks awefuly close this morning!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting. There are so many old tales and theories that are dependent on moon phases, aren't there? Planting and harvesting certain crops during certain moon phases, etc. I never know how much stock to put in them. 

But I do know, after years of working with children, that they ARE MUCH CRAZIER during a full moon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well, Cosmo didn't kid...  but she looks awefuly close this morning!


 :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I belive in it now lol, 2 does kidder early this morning!!! Well I dont know if I 100% belive in it, I just found that funny that I was so against it and then had 2.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

But you also had a low pressure system move in from off shore, saw that on TWC


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^lol^^^^^ Very true!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny! Well, I'm undecided, and will just stay that way! :wink:


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I read a website someone had put together to show how almost all does had kidded within 2 days either side of full/half/new. I went, umm, isn't that pretty much most of the month? (20 days out of 28) So, I don't put much stock in it.


----------

